# Paypal y hacienda



## 888z (16 Jul 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Simplemente quería preguntarles si saben de algún caso en el que Hacienda pida las cuentas de Paypal.

¿Hay alguna norma sobre esto?::

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## mindusky (16 Jul 2013)

No lo creo, que yo sepa sólo pueden controlar el dinero que retires de Paypal a tu cuenta bancaria. Si por ejemplo estas cobrando a través de Paypal y ese dinero te lo gastas en hacer compras online, esos movimientos permanecerían invisibles a ojos de Hacienda.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Jul 2013)

Coincido con Mindusky, mi duda es si una vez que a partir del proximo año Luxemburgo pierda el secreto bancario, paypal estará obligado a aportar infirmacion a Hacienda o no.


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (16 Jul 2013)

PayPal informa trimestralmente a Hacienda de todos los movimientos de las cuentas de españoles.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Jul 2013)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> PayPal informa trimestralmente a Hacienda de todos los movimientos de las cuentas de españoles.



Me cuesta creerlo, tanto por lo que me han dicho telefonicamente como mi experiencia de años con un negocio online, puedes linkar alguna fuente?


----------



## luismarple (17 Jul 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Coincido con Mindusky, mi duda es si una vez que a partir del proximo año Luxemburgo pierda el secreto bancario, paypal estará obligado a aportar infirmacion a Hacienda o no.



No creo que cambie nada para Paypal, ya que técnicamente ni siquiera es un banco, es un método de pago. Las cuentas de paypal no tienen IBAN ni están respaldadas por los fondos de garantía de los bancos centrales ni nada por el estilo, por lo que no creo que les afecte la nueva normativa.


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (17 Jul 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Me cuesta creerlo, tanto por lo que me han dicho telefonicamente como mi experiencia de años con un negocio online, puedes linkar alguna fuente?




Léete los términos de PayPal para España, si no los entiendes llámales directamente a ellos, y si quieres doble verificación pregúntale a Hacienda.

De hecho las cuentas de PayPal son fácilmente detectables por Hacienda desde el momento que están vinculadas a cuentas bancarias españolas y a tarjetas Visa/Mastercard de ciudadanos españoles.

Tu negocio "online" debe ser paupérrimo para no saber que desde el momento que hayas facturado un total de 3000 euros PayPal te exige que aportes tus datos para abrirte ficha directa con Hacienda.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 07:53 ----------




luismarple dijo:


> No creo que cambie nada para Paypal, ya que técnicamente ni siquiera es un banco, es un método de pago. Las cuentas de paypal no tienen IBAN ni están respaldadas por los fondos de garantía de los bancos centrales ni nada por el estilo, por lo que no creo que les afecte la nueva normativa.




Ya ha llovido mucho desde 2007...

Paypal se convierte en banco - Mayo 2007 

Nueva Tarjeta de Crédito de PayPal


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jul 2013)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> Léete los términos de PayPal para España, si no los entiendes llámales directamente a ellos, y si quieres doble verificación pregúntale a Hacienda.
> 
> De hecho las cuentas de PayPal son fácilmente detectables por Hacienda desde el momento que están vinculadas a cuentas bancarias españolas y a tarjetas Visa/Mastercard de ciudadanos españoles.
> 
> Tu negocio "online" debe ser paupérrimo para no saber que desde el momento que hayas facturado un total de 3000 euros PayPal te exige que aportes tus datos para abrirte ficha directa con Hacienda.





Vale, vale, ... por el tono de tu respuesta queda claro que no puedes enlazar ninguna fuente que confirme la tonteria de los "informes trimestrales a Hacienda"... Los hay que hablais de todo sin tener npi de nada.

1. Tengo mas que leídas las condiciones de paypal y no pone nada, si lo pusiera hubieras especificado el punto y párrafo.
2. En su momento ya hable con paypal, dos veces con dos personas diferentes, me confirmaron que no comunican NADA a Hacienda
3. Si transfieres pasta a tu cuenta española es el banco quien informa a Hacienda
4. [editado por prudencia]
5. Los datos que te pide no tienen nada que ver con Hacienda, sinó con la directiva europea antiblanqueo de dinero, exactamente la misma directiva que sigue un banco suizo al abrirte una cuenta... 

:bla::bla:

Alucinante que pueda haber tanto fantasma desinformando a gente que se juega su dinero.

(te meto en ignorados por trollero fantasma, o CM de Hacienda :XX


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (17 Jul 2013)

Editado por peticion de EstudianteTesorero


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jul 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> Macho ,
> que poco sabes de la vida.
> Y te lo digo sin acritud , pero ers MUY MUY inocente y luego llegan los lamentos



Creo que te confundes, yo no he dicho que no esté declarando a Hacienda esos ingresos, tengo una SL y emito facturas por lo que ingreso, lo que he dicho es que PayPal no informa trimestralmente ni nada a Hacienda, que soy yo el que informa trimestralmente.



panqueque dijo:


> Entonces PayPal te habrá pedido ya la información fiscal, ¿no?



Evidentemente, al superar los 2.500€ ya te da un toque, y tienes que darle los datos, pero esos datos no los pasa a Hacienda, unicamente tiene obligación de identificarte (como cualquier banco Suizo o Luxemburgués) por si un juez que te acuse de trafico de drogas/armas/putas se lo solicita.


----------



## luismarple (17 Jul 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Así es y sin ir más lejos, creo que ese tema ya se discutió en el foro. PayPal es un banco, pero de luxemburgo...



No es un banco, es un sistema de pago. Busca el IBAN de tu cuenta de paypal, no lo encontrarás porque no es una cuenta bancaria. Es otra cosa.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jul 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> No es un banco, es un sistema de pago. Busca el IBAN de tu cuenta de paypal, no lo encontrarás porque no es una cuenta bancaria. Es otra cosa.



Información seria que confirma lo que dices:
¿Hay que declarar a Hacienda las cuentas de PayPal? « Blog de Legis Consulting


----------



## luismarple (17 Jul 2013)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> Ya ha llovido mucho desde 2007...
> 
> Paypal se convierte en banco - Mayo 2007
> 
> Nueva Tarjeta de Crédito de PayPal



Tu primer enlace va a un blog de un tío que puede saber tanto o tan poco como cualquiera.

El segundo enlace habla de una tarjeta que emite Cetelem, entidad de préstamo española, con cargo a tu cuenta de paypal (lo pone todo abajo en pequeñito). Esa tarjeta no la emite paypal porque no pueden emitir tarjetas directamente, ya que no es un banco.


----------



## luismarple (17 Jul 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Será otra cosa, pero sigue siendo un banco (o poniendonos técnicos, una institución de crédito):
> 
> PayPal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



No es una institución de crédito porque no da créditos, en la propia página de wikipedia habla de que es un negocio de e-commerce que sirve para realizar pagos alternativos a los medios tradicionales. Eso no es una entidad de crédito


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> No creo que cambie nada para Paypal, ya que técnicamente ni siquiera es un banco, es un método de pago. Las cuentas de paypal no tienen IBAN ni están respaldadas por los fondos de garantía de los bancos centrales ni nada por el estilo, por lo que no creo que les afecte la nueva normativa.



Aqui dices otra cosa compañero. Aclarate!

:bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## luismarple (2 Oct 2013)

seig dijo:


> Aqui dices otra cosa compañero. Aclarate!
> 
> :bla::bla::bla::bla:



Las cuentas de paypal van a pasar a tener IBAN a primeros de 2014. Serán cuentas bancarias y admitirán transferencias bancarias pero tendrán el mismo tratamiento y vigilancia fiscal que una cuenta en cualquier otro banco.


----------



## seig (2 Oct 2013)

Vamos a ver,

Antes si tu tenias ingresos en paypal y no transferias el dinero a tu cuenta bancaria sino que gastabas ese saldo paypal en compas por internet NADIE sabia nada de ese dinero.

Y ahora q va a pasar por tener IBAN?

Paypal va a mandar cada x tiempo informes de tu cuenta paypal a algún organismo?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Oct 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> Las cuentas de *paypal van a pasar a tener IBAN a primeros de 2014*. Serán cuentas bancarias y admitirán transferencias bancarias pero tendrán el mismo tratamiento y vigilancia fiscal que una cuenta en cualquier otro banco.



¿Podrías ampliar la información sobre esta noticia? ¿donde lo has leido?


----------



## RVR60 (20 Dic 2013)

Algo más de luz sobre el tema:



> Actualización 29/11/2012:
> 
> Desde la primera publicación de este post se han producido dos hechos trascendentales que hay que destacar y que aclaran, al menos gran parte, de las dudas planteadas en el mismo:
> 
> ...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Dic 2013)

Timetwister dijo:


> Por si no tenía ya bastantes pegas Paypal, con comisiones y compradores timadores. Normal que la gente se vaya pasando a Bitcoin.



Bitcoin, ni de lejos, sustituye a Paypal, solo dos razones: el 99.99% de la poblacion que tiene tarjeta de credito no tiene bitcoins, y paypal acepta anulacion de transacciones en caso de conflicto, las de bitcoin son irreversibles. Si incluso un bitcoinero no entiende la diferencia entre una pasarela de pago y una divisa digital vamos listos. Pagar con bitcoins es mucho mas parecido a hacerlo por transferencia que hacerlo mediante paypal.


----------



## sada (10 Mar 2015)

me interesa este hilo..alguiénn sabe como va?


----------



## Rocker (10 Mar 2015)

Creo que los límites de declaración obligatoria de cuentas en otros países han cambiado no? Es decir, en España creo que sacaron una ley donde obligan a declarar fiscalmente si tenemos cuentas en otros países, de lo que no estoy seguro es de si hay un límite de dinero, como esos 50.000 euros que puso el compañero arriba, pero el mensaje es de 2012 o el límite se ha bajado más.
Voy a ver si encuentro alguna información legal al respecto.


----------



## Cunigunda (13 Mar 2015)

*creo que el límite sigue en 50 000*

Yo lo he mirado hace unos días, y no he encontrado otra cantidad distinta. No tengo noticia de que haya cambiado...


----------



## casapapiMIX (13 Mar 2015)

Una duda desde el desconocimiento, si tu domicilio fiscal está en la rioja (por decir algo) y tu cuenta paypal la asocias a una cuenta que te abras en un banco de Vizcaya, ¿se comunican las haciendas española y vizcaina entre ellas?


----------



## luismarple (13 Mar 2015)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Una duda desde el desconocimiento, si tu domicilio fiscal está en la rioja (por decir algo) y tu cuenta paypal la asocias a una cuenta que te abras en un banco de Vizcaya, ¿se comunican las haciendas española y vizcaina entre ellas?



Tú qué crees? Si no se comunicasen los millonarios no irian a Andorra.


----------



## casapapiMIX (13 Mar 2015)

Doy por hecho que para sumas importantes si, no hace mucho Rafa Nadal salió en prensa por alguna historia con la hacienda de gipuzkoa.

Hace unos días hablando con un asesor tomando una cerveza me comentó la oportunidad que supone vivir en un entorno con 6 haciendas diferentes, pero no le entendí nada la verdad.


----------

